# مطلوب لاسرة شقة للايجار قانون جديد



## اسلام محمد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 128103
مطلوب شقة ايجار قانون جديد لاسرة صغيرة بأى مساحه بمدينة نصر او مصر الجديدة 
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

